# 

## chap

,     , .      ,   .
- ,      ,  ..

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

-   .
         ( http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=20291 ).      ,       :Wink: 
            .          -     (        -  )
"- ,      ,  ..- ",  ?      +      .

----------


## Karlson

> ,     , .      ,   .


     - .
  ,     ,   .      ,    ..
     .     30,    ..

----------


## TANUKI

> -   .
>          ( http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=20291 ).      ,


           ,     :Smiley:   -  ,  -  :Smiley: 

2 ,
    .   - ?

----------


## chap

> ,      -  ,  -


    -      (),   ,     . ,   ,      . .   ,   -,     ,    .  (  ).

----------


## drongo

> -      (),   ,     . ,   ,      . .   ,   -,     ,    .  (  ).


     - :

http://www.devicewall.com/
http://www.gfi.com/landing/esecstord...ickid=16175269
http://usb-locker.qarchive.org/
http://www.lumension.com/landing.spr...gin=securewave
http://www.myusbonly.com/usb/index.php





http://www.intelliadmin.com/blog/200...sh-drives.html

----------


## Virtual

,         . :Cheesy: 
  :
     ,     ,      , !
     ,       , ,  ,             ! :Shocked: 
:
. ,     F 
.
.    F
      !,
.          
.      
.  
..           
..       ""    :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: *   ,

----------


## chap

.      ?

----------


## Icesng

,          .      ,          .         .
    ,        ,        .      DeviceLock -   ,   .

----------


## Virtual

!!!  !      ,-     ,         !. 

    ,              :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

,      ASUS.  - ASUS B50a   ASUS CopyProtect. ,       ASUS,     B50a  :Smiley:    -.

----------


## malachite

> ,      ASUS.  - ASUS B50a   ASUS CopyProtect. ,       ASUS,     B50a    -.


-  ,   ?

----------


## Karlson

> -  ,   ?


, ,      ..  ..  :Wink: 

   -   2

----------

